# Granite cutting board



## jabbur

My SIL gave me and my sister granite cutting boards for Christmas.  Of course I continue to use my wood ones and my poly ones to protect my knives.  I have mine sitting on the counter and use it more like a trivet.  The problem is, the top surface is polished but the sides have rough edges and sharp corners.  Does anyone know if there is a way to round them down a bit?  I'm hoping there is a sander attachment or dremel tool thing that will soften the sharp corners.  I don't want to spend the money to take it to a stone person for polishing.  TIA


----------



## Leolady

Thank goodness you won't use it for your knives!  It would ruin a good knife.

I wonder if you can use a sander with a stone paper?


----------



## jennyema

Are you sure it's a cutting board and not a *pastry board*?

I can't imagine anyone ever manufacturing a granite cutting board.  It would ruin your knives.


----------



## GB

jennyema said:


> Are you sure it's a cutting board and not a *pastry board*?
> 
> I can't imagine anyone ever manufacturing a granite cutting board.  It would ruin your knives.



My in laws have a granite cutting board. When they re-did their kitchen there was some leftover granite. The builder cut it into a cutting board size and shape for them. I don't dare tell them not to use it though, but it wouldn't matter anyway since their knives are about as sharp as a banana.


----------



## Glorie

I've had a ceramic one for years and I'm ready for a new one - could that be why my knives get dull so quickly?  What types of cutting boards does everyone recommend?


----------



## Leolady

Hardwood!

Especially end grain oak or maple.


----------



## Michelemarie

GB said:


> My in laws have a granite cutting board. When they re-did their kitchen there was some leftover granite. The builder cut it into a cutting board size and shape for them. I don't dare tell them not to use it though, but it wouldn't matter anyway since their knives are about as sharp as a banana.


 
Hahahahhaha, that made me laugh, thanks, needed that!


----------



## jennyema

Pastry boards are the size and shape of a large cutting board but made from smooth marble or granite.

Geebs -- sharp as a banana!  LOL.  That describes my mom's knives.


----------



## jabbur

It's about 12" square so I can't really see it being used as a pastry board.  My SIL really doesn't know her way around a kitchen but pretends she does.  Since granite is all the rage in countertops, I'm sure she thought it was a highend gift! Neither my sister or I really know what to do with the chunk of stone.  Sis was thinking of using it as a stepping stone in her yard but the polished surface would be pretty slick in wet weather.  Her daughter had gotten cut several times on the corners.


----------



## Andy M.

When I had my kitchen remodeled this summer, I had "engineered stone" counter tops installed. (It's a man made quartz based counter top that is harder and more durable than granite.)

When the truck arrived to deliver the counter tops the first thing that happened was the foreman stepped out of the truck with a polished 13" round piece of the stuff and proudly handed it to me stating, "Here's a cutting board for you."  I thanked him and set it aside.

Later, I bought a $4 swivel base and installed it on the bottom of the round stone and now have a nice lazy susan.

A good cutting board must be soft enough to 'give' when a knife edge hits it so the blade is not damaged.


----------



## Katie H

GB said:


> My in laws have a granite cutting board. When they re-did their kitchen there was some leftover granite. The builder cut it into a cutting board size and shape for them. I don't dare tell them not to use it though, but it wouldn't matter anyway since their knives are about as sharp as a banana.




My first thought was, "Oh, no.  Don't ruin your knives."  It would be great to put hot pots on.

GB, I love your description of your parents' knives.  They could belong to most of my friends.  I can't imagine working in the kitchen without a good sharp knife.


----------



## suziquzie

I bought a piece of marble long ago in my first apartment (shoebox, whatever) for rolling out pie crust like my Dad did..... it was too small. 
I use it now for cooling fudge "base" quickly before adding chocolate as not to scorch it.... or a trivet..... or another thing taking up room in my cabinet....... 
Sharp as a banana! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Adillo303

Glorie said:


> I've had a ceramic one for years and I'm ready for a new one - could that be why my knives get dull so quickly?  What types of cutting boards does everyone recommend?



Wood cutting boards are OK for Veggies and the like. Some think that the oil from meat can get into the grain and make a food safety issue. 

Poly boards are pretty good and can go in the dishwasher. 

I have one of each. If you have wood clean it with soap and water and then treat it with Food Grade Mineral Oil.

AC


----------



## AllenOK

About that only thing I can think of to use the nice pieces of granite for are trivets, a base for still-life photography (I know there are some shutterbugs on this forum), or a platter for a cheese display (we use granite tiles for foo-foo looking cheese displays as work).


----------



## Maverick2272

I have wood cutting boards and a nice granite (or at least granite looking LOL) pastry board. Leave it to me to have taken years to figure out what it was and how to use it, a baker I am not! I actually thought for a long time it was supposed to be a cutting board and ruined several knifes on it before figuring it out. Don't you just hate learning things the hard way??
I think that small you could just use it as suggested to put hot stuff on. I actually have a small 6"x6" glass one that is good for that.. no idea where it came from. I keep wondering if one day it will shatter if I put something too hot on it but so far so good LOL.


----------



## JoeV

jabbur said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to round them down a bit?  I'm hoping there is a sander attachment or dremel tool thing that will soften the sharp corners.


 DIY stone polishing is something you can do if you're handy with power tools. It requires a 4" grinder, a semi-rigid backer pad, and a set of diamond polishing discs. The polishing discs are available online, and start around $63 for a 8-disc set, which takes the finish from a 50 grit up to 3000 grit, and includes a polishing disc as well. This is not really cost effective for the homeowner unless you're going to get into this as a hobby. Try a local tile or granite supplier to see if they would do this for you for a fee.


----------



## padams2359

When I did my remodel, I had them make and 18” by 18” cutting board for me.  I use it all the time.  I do have to sharpen my knives pretty often, but I did that before I had the granite.  They polished it for me.  I like the fact that it can stay out, and not really be seen.  I added some of those clear rubber squares to the bottom so that it does not move.  I only use it for quick veggie cuts.  For cooked meats, I have a couple of wooden boards, and for raw meats I have some poly boards that I can stick in the dishwasher.  I would probable be cheaper for you to take the board to a local company that sells stone and have them do it.  I would not take them long to polish out the sides and sort of round out the corners.


----------



## Adillo303

Oops! Forgot the polishing part - Take it to a local marble / Granite store and they can polish it for you, likely for less than buying tools and doing it yorurself.

AC


----------



## Glorie

Adillo303 said:


> Wood cutting boards are OK for Veggies and the like. Some think that the oil from meat can get into the grain and make a food safety issue.
> 
> Poly boards are pretty good and can go in the dishwasher.
> 
> I have one of each. If you have wood clean it with soap and water and then treat it with Food Grade Mineral Oil.
> 
> AC



 Thanks Adillo!


----------



## Leolady

Some of the stuff printed about wood cutting boards being not as safe as poly has been disputed over the years.

Now some are saying they are just as safe.


----------



## Russellkhan

jabbur said:


> It's about 12" square so I can't really see it being used as a pastry board.



At that size, I would guess it was intended to be a cheese board.


----------



## Laurel

Russellkhan said:


> At that size, I would guess it was intended to be a cheese board.



It would make a great cheese board!  I use a thick wood cutting board for cheeses but would be pleased with something that could help maintain an even temperature when the kitchen gets hot whilst cooking.


----------



## jpaulg

jabbur said:


> It's about 12" square so I can't really see it being used as a pastry board.  My SIL really doesn't know her way around a kitchen but pretends she does.  Since granite is all the rage in countertops, I'm sure she thought it was a highend gift! Neither my sister or I really know what to do with the chunk of stone.  Sis was thinking of using it as a stepping stone in her yard but the polished surface would be pretty slick in wet weather.  Her daughter had gotten cut several times on the corners.



How thick is it?

If it's an inch thick or so you can use it has a hot rock for cooking on.


----------



## Scotch

Sounds like it might be a good place to put a pot of hot food while it cools, but I sure wouldn't dull my knives on it.


----------



## Jeekinz

jabbur said:


> The problem is, the top surface is polished but the sides have rough edges and sharp corners. Does anyone know if there is a way to round them down a bit? I'm hoping there is a sander attachment or dremel tool thing that will soften the sharp corners. I don't want to spend the money to take it to a stone person for polishing. TIA


 
You can use a grinder on it, very lightly though.

The 18x18 granite tile I used for my island had a slight 45deg bevel on the edges.  I had to make some cuts, so to mimmick that bevel I used a 4 1/2" angle grinder.


----------



## Wart

Could just get a sanding block and aluminum oxide paper. 

Shouldn't take long to hand work it down to where it won't be a danger. It is just granite, not like you would be trying to take an edge off of zircon.


----------



## kitchenelf

I say leave those beautiful edges as is.  Use it as a fruit/cheese board (I can't believe they ALL stole my idea!)  or for other cold-type appetizers.  IMHO it's a beautiful serving piece!  Absolutely do not use it as a cutting board.


----------



## sketch182

Granite edges can be as sharp as a knife and I would smooth them down. I doesn't take much to take off the sharp edge and it won't change the look of the granite. I have done it on granite and I used a Dremmel. I used a disk sander to do the same to marble. Any sanding tool or abrasive material will work.


----------



## Onebigelf

I've got one I use for cheese, rolling out fresh pasta, etc. I also cut a "top" for it outof one of those thin roll-up plastic cutting boards.  I hate those because they are so floppy, but as a cutting surface topper over the granite it works great.  I store it under the stone, the stone looks beautiful where the poly is not.

John


----------



## jjmack

*Discussion of granite top cutting boards*

I just read a lot of comments on those who received granite (and I would include Marble here too) cutting boards. First let me say since this is my first time to do this, that I appreciate those comments that generally discussed not using the granite cutting boards as with there best knives.  I cook for my wife and I and I enjoy it, but I have never heard of this concern before about dulling the knife blade.  I thank those for the red flag here and not a minute to soon to, because I sell granite counter tops and Kitchen cabinets and many people ask me about cutting directly on the granite.  Hopefully you are all right about this and I will now give them a good answer.  It will also help me, because I am planning to sell granite cutting tables (as I like to call them) to people and I will now post a warning on them not to use there good knifes on them.  My boards are for cutting cheese and other soft objects or for just displaying food on a buffet table since the design underneath will add to the overall appearance.  Let me say one last thing.  I am not promoting my  boards on this forum unless this website would like me to.  This comment was a thank you to all on the discussion.  Thank you.


----------



## Andy M.

When I had new countertops installed, I had the cutout for the sink made into a lazy susan rather than a cutting board.


----------



## jjmack

Just to add a comment Here: I recently visited a local winery in my area of Orange County California and thought the design of these cutting boards made of marble were very artistic and would add a very "Vineyard" touch to any table.  They can be used for a lot of things, not just a cutting surface.  I read the comment about someone not liking the rough edges.  As you can see here, it adds greatly to the overall design of the cutting table, but I can understand how this could be a hazard and cause problems.  I thank that person for the comment too. 
I hope the attachments come to all with no problems.


----------



## jjmack

Great Idea, although I have yet to make an apple pie, I've heard that granite works great rolling out dough.


----------



## jjmack

Great Idea!


----------



## mollyanne

I like to wash my cutting boards in the sink rather than just wipe them off. Granite is too heavy for that...speaking for myself that is.


----------



## jjmack

I agree with you on the heavy part and I would also not use a Marble, Stone or Granite cutting board as a normal kitchen utinsal (so to speak).
I prefer, as you ,to use lighter materials and I wash mine too in the sink because I want them very clean after each use. thanks


----------



## Timsforgiven

*Dulling knives on Granite*

Hello, I have had granite cutting boards before and I just recently got a nice large piece that I am currently sealing to use as a trivet/cheese board/cutting board. 
I have used granite cutting boards for a long time and never had any problems with my knives getting ruined. How often do you all have to sharpen your knives? 
What about using stone ruins a knife? Anyway I was just curious if I should stop using them. Thanks for the help.

-Tim-


----------



## gadzooks

jjmack said:


> Great Idea, although I have yet to make an apple pie, I've heard that granite works great rolling out dough.



The trick with granite and marble pastry boards is to chill them before using. Too big for your fridge/freezer, no problem. Zip-loc bag full of ice and water on the slab for a bit. The chilled stone keeps the shortening in your pastry cold and hard, so you get flakier pastry than with warm, finely pilled shortening.


----------



## jennyema

Timsforgiven said:


> What about using stone ruins a knife? Anyway I was just curious if I should stop using them. Thanks for the help.
> 
> -Tim-


 


It's simple physics.  

Pushing a knife blade into a rock-hard surface which is harder than the knife blade itself will dull it very quickly and can damage it. This will not happen with a soft surface.  Never use a granite, marble, glass or ceramic surface for cutting.  

Most stone boards are either meant to be used or better used as pastry boards and not cutting boards.


----------



## RPCookin

Timsforgiven said:


> Hello, I have had granite cutting boards before and I just recently got a nice large piece that I am currently sealing to use as a trivet/cheese board/cutting board.
> I have used granite cutting boards for a long time and never had any problems with my knives getting ruined. How often do you all have to sharpen your knives?
> What about using stone ruins a knife? Anyway I was just curious if I should stop using them. Thanks for the help.
> 
> -Tim-



Think about it - Do they use wood for knife sharpeners?  No, they use stone (either artificial or natural).  They use stone because it's harder than steel.  So why would you use it for a cutting board, where you are just ramming the sharp edge onto a flat stone?  Wood (or most plastics) will give when the knife contacts it.  When the knife contacts stone, it's the knife which gives way, rapidly dulling the edge.

I'm always a bit surprised when I see this question asked because to me it seems like simple common sense.  If you want your knives to stay sharp and live a long, full life, you never cut on a material which is harder than the knife itself.  However, I've been unable to teach this principle to my wife in the 20 years we've been married, so sometimes I just have to scratch my head in wonder.


----------

